# I need a snowblower for Rocky gravel driveway



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

I got a used hydrostatic Husqvarna and I broke the impeller shaft tonight. Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

A few truckloads of gravel to even it out and hide the bigger rocks? 

Whatever blower, get some larger skids like Armor Skids or the Arnold universal poly skids. Those will help keep the auger housing up off the gravel better than the small stock skids, and keep it from ingesting too many rocks. Set the skids high so the blower is leaving an inch of snow and above most of the rocks.

It doesn't matter what brand it is, it needs to be set up for running on gravel.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

*Raise the skids*



sciphi said:


> A few truckloads of gravel to even it out and hide the bigger rocks?
> 
> Whatever blower, get some larger skids like Armor Skids or the Arnold universal poly skids. Those will help keep the auger housing up off the gravel better than the small stock skids, and keep it from ingesting too many rocks. Set the skids high so the blower is leaving an inch of snow and above most of the rocks.
> 
> It doesn't matter what brand it is, it needs to be set up for running on gravel.


100% correct. Its not the brand thats the problem, its the height and type of skids. Set the skids, raise the bucket for gravel. Even raising the bucket you will still pick up an odd stone with certain type snows. Armor Skids are the King for gravel driveways.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a lot of people i know really like the new Honda's with the adjustable bucket from the control panel. pricey. around 3k.

not sure if other brands have this feature. but an easier , cheaper , fix is those side skids mentioned. I really like the long armour poly side skids. think they are about 25-30 bucks but worth every penny.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

You need one of these.
Troy-Bilt Storm Tracker 2890.
You don't have to drink the Ariens, Honda, Toro Kool-Aid. It will be ok.:wink2:


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

The bucket is set as high as it can go. My impeller shear bolts failed to do there job. 150 in parts.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

Cheaper than a new blower. 

Still, upgrading the skids to longer ones that would help the bucket float over big rocks would help keep the rest or the machine free from damage.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Short skids, long skids...it depends on the driveway you have...whichever one, raising the scraper bar and augers up over the gravel is the way to go.

Short skids, long skids..._What kind of kids eat Armour Hot Dogs? Fat kids, skinny kids, kids who climb on rocks...Tough kids, sissy kids, even kids with chicken pox love hot dogs, Armour Hot Dogs...The dogs kids love to bite!_ :smile_big:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Snowmaybe said:


> The bucket is set as high as it can go. My impeller shear bolts failed to do there job. 150 in parts.


Well the impeller does NOT have shear bolts holding it, Thus why it didn't shear. Only the auger has shear bolts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It hasn't been mentioned yet but one of the important things about gravel is to have it flat. If you went into winter with slight ruts from the wheel tracks you're almost guaranteed to suck up some rocks. That said the way I do mine is to not clear the first and maybe second snow but just drive on them and pack them down so I have something for the skids to ride on above the rocks. I do have the scraper up and the skids set so I have a little over 1/2" clearance on the scraper when sitting on flat concrete. This has worked really well over the years on both the rider and walk behinds. The drawback is that if you get mild temps there is a chance that packed snow turns to ice but mine is flat so I haven't had to worry about that. If it's icy I just go slow.
The machine I've been using the most is a wheeled Troy Bilt that I put standard Ariens skids on. They are so much nicer than the stock stuff from the economy machines. When I got the machine one skid was worn out so I had to get them right then and HomeDepot had a set on hand. If not I'd have gone for the Armor Skids.


----------



## Snowmaybe (Nov 11, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> Well the impeller does NOT have shear bolts holding it, Thus why it didn't shear. Only the auger has shear bolts.


No this machine has 4 bolts total, I was thinking about only running one on impeller to stop this kind of damage


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

just replace those bolts with actual shear pins, match the diameter and length or use a smaller diameter to be on safe side if worried.


----------

